

Why I moved from Google Blogger to Wordpress - baligena
http://max-michaels.blogspot.com/2012/05/i-moved.html

======
MarlonPro
I recommend the following plugins:

\- 404 Redirection \- Akismet \- All in One SEO Pack \- Better WordPress
Minify \- Disqus Comment System \- FeedBurner FeedSmith \- Google XML Sitemaps
\- WP Smush.it \- WP Super Cache

I personally use them on my blog <http://marlonribunal.com>

------
zoowar
Don't forget to make it federated with ostatus
<https://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/ostatus-for-wordpress/>

